# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Huid infectie

## Melaniie

Hoi,

ben een meisje van 15 jaar.

en ik heb een huid infectie opgelopen..ben hier mee al naar de dokter geweest.. en heb nu een zalfje gekregen.. maar het wordt niet echt minder maar juist meer.. (kan dit een soa zijn)? 

maar btw: op vakantie was ik bij een vriendin blijven slapen die dit ook had.. en der zusje had het ook.. en ik sliep op de matras van het zusje.. en het was besmettelijk.. dus ik denk dat het dan hiervan komt.

wie kan me helpen? wat het kan zijn?

groetjes, Mij

----------

